# limited license electrician



## rickyjersey

I am in NZ at the moment looking for a job offer as an electrician and have a limited license offer from the EWRB .

So that I can apply for my skilled immigration visa I need to get a job offer.

Loads of jobs advertised but all seem to want full license sparks!

Bit of a chicken and egg scenario!

Any help appreciated.

Regards

Ricky


----------



## escapedtonz

Don't understand why you are having a problem getting a job since you are already here and have a limited license offer from the EWRB ?
Trade workers in this field are being offered work whilst still overseas and without any NZ experience or any license.
May be it's where you are looking - i.e. the area ?
Have you approached Canstaff ?


----------



## rickyjersey

*Job offer*

Many thanks for reply.
Most of the job offers I have seen are asking for fully licensed sparks. 
When I telephone them they say that they will give me a 90 day trial but can not give me a job offer .

I have to have a written permanent job offer to apply for my skilled visa which is what NZ immigration are asking for.

I think also as it would take some months to complete my visa application before I could come permanently to NZ that is putting people off.

Interested to know which companies do take overseas guys on and will speak to Canstaff .

Best regards

Ricky


----------



## escapedtonz

rickyjersey said:


> Many thanks for reply.
> Most of the job offers I have seen are asking for fully licensed sparks.
> When I telephone them they say that they will give me a 90 day trial but can not give me a job offer .
> 
> I have to have a written permanent job offer to apply for my skilled visa which is what NZ immigration are asking for.
> 
> I think also as it would take some months to complete my visa application before I could come permanently to NZ that is putting people off.
> 
> Interested to know which companies do take overseas guys on and will speak to Canstaff .
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ricky


How are you in NZ (which visa) and where have you been looking in NZ ? Best bet will be Christchurch for trade jobs and also Tauranga where I am as there's a lot of building going on.

Assuming a company offering you a 90 day trial is paying you whilst on trial then I don't see why that's a problem....majority of jobs these days have a 3 month trial period.
That trial will give your employer a quick insight into your skills and assuming you are a good worker and know your trade a permanent job offer would come along pretty soon.

A job offer with a 90 day trial is still a job offer. Assuming it is for at least 12 months in duration, it will allow you to get a temporary work visa so you can at least start the trial and stay working there for 12 months. In that short trial period if you then got a more permanent job offer you could then apply to extend the temporary work visa up to the maximum time (could be up to another 4 years) and/or apply for the Resident Visa via skilled migrant category so you get something more permanent.

You only need a written permanent job offer for a Resident Visa via SMC which will increase the EOI points and make your application a priority yada yada..... You don't need a permanent job offer for a temporary work visa - all you need is a job offer for at least 12 months assuming the occupation is on the skill shortage list or the employer is accredited by Immigration to recruit from overseas.


----------



## rickyjersey

*Resident visa*

Hi escapetonz
Thank you for your informative answer much appreciated.

I am here with my wife on Recce/holiday and was hoping to get the job offer for the resident visa -skilled migrant cat.

I have owned my own electrical business for 25 years and think I could pick up the system here pretty quick. Ideally I would like to be in BOP or Tauranga like you.

We have sold our house and can move pretty quickly .
It looks as though I will need to come back on a working visa.

Best regards

Ricky
*No personal details**


----------



## escapedtonz

rickyjersey said:


> Hi escapetonz
> Thank you for your informative answer much appreciated.
> 
> I am here with my wife on Recce/holiday and was hoping to get the job offer for the resident visa -skilled migrant cat.
> 
> I have owned my own electrical business for 25 years and think I could pick up the system here pretty quick. Ideally I would like to be in BOP or Tauranga like you.
> 
> We have sold our house and can move pretty quickly .
> It looks as though I will need to come back on a working visa.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ricky
> *No personal details**


Ah ok, but take it easy won't you as looking for work isn't strictly allowed on a visitor visa. 

Unfortunately having years of experience in another country and even owning your own electrical business for years doesn't mean squat here. NZ employers are only interested in 2 things......NZ experience and EWRB registration.

Over the last few years a lot of employers and recruiters in Christchurch have been overlooking the EWRB registration and offering work to overseas candidates that seem to have enough overseas experience and the right qualifications just to get people here and working in the trade since there is always a shortage of skilled people for the rebuild. As you would expect you'd only be able to get a temporary work visa initially as the contract offered will be just 12 months with a 3 month probationary period which doesn't qualify for skilled migrant points. The employers also only offer a low start wage - starting workers at the bottom until they have "proved" themselves by showing their skills, gaining experience and working towards getting the EWRB registration whilst doing the job under supervision.
Since you have the offer of limited EWRB registration I would have expected you to be inundated with offers - maybe you just aren't looking in the right place ?

Did you speak with Canstaff ?
Have you looked on Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me and Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site for jobs. Look in the local paper for job ads, however you'll need to be in the right place for that. Look in the supermarket at the ad cards on the notice boards.
Hopefully you've enough time left here to land something.


----------



## rickyjersey

Hi escapetonz
Sorry for delay in replying unfortunately managed to catch some bug and have been out of action.
Thank you for your honest reply about me having my own business which I understand fully.
I did speak to Canstaff but they do want fully qualified sparks with working visas .

Done a bit of homework and a company based in London have received approval from the EWRB to train UK sparks so that they take their theory and practical and gain full NZ registration prior to coming out to NZ . Cost wise it's coming out at 1.5k 

I was offered jobs in Christchurch but it was an area my wife and I felt we could not settle .We have our hearts set on BOP /Tauranga .

I have applied for jobs on the websites you quoted but again had the response that they want fully qualified. It appears that a lot of firms have been stung by sparks leaving at the earliest opportunity.

Best regards
Ricky


----------

